# My new 605 has to go in for warranty unfired.



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

I have owned a Taurus 38 Special which had zero issues / problems and currently own a 425 Tracker .41 magnum and PT22 both of which have zero problems and that I love. But late last month I bought a model 605 stainless. I checked it out at my FFL, signed the papers and brought it home. I loaded it with snap caps and started giving it a "work out". Almost immediately it became apparent something was sorely amiss. After just a little while the cylinder would not lock up, spun freely even when the hammer was fully cocked. The trigger could be pulled and the hammer dropped. Worse, the cylinder would often stop out of alignment with the bore, meaning that if that hammer were to drop with the firing pin just inside the edge of the primer, detonating it with the cylinder that much out of alignment, it would literally be an exploding hand grenade! Sent it in for warranty repair and it will take three months to even get any word of progress or know results. One bad gun out of four Is a 25% failure rate! I know every manufacturer has its lemons ... but one in four? Also, letting a gun go out as dangerous as this one is totally INEXCUSABLE! I am inclined to never buy another Taurus. What do you think?

On another forum I was on before they banned me for "product bashing" for posting this exact same thing, another guy had the same exact thing happen to him with his brand new stainless 605 two weeks after my experience. Doesn't bother me a bit that they banned me ... if they can't handle the truth I have no desire to be there anyway ... and the same goes for this forum if it happens here as well.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I am with you. I wont ever buy another Taurus. I have had semis and had problems with them. Currently have a couple of their older revolvers and they have been fine but I would never rely on one for an edc. Their customer service is non existent.
A problem like you have fresh out of the factory proves they have no quality control or final inspection process, so why would anyone buy one. This reminds me of the old Yugo Automobile. They couldn’t even get many of them off the end of the assembly line without the wheels falling off. Complete junk. But you could buy one cheap, and that must be Taurus attraction.


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Curious. I had a 605 for about a year and it had a really smooth trigger and was very accurate. This was in 2018- 19. Perhaps you got a Pandemic model or just a bad apple. Bolsonaro like Trump is claiming Covid is flu & sent people back to work to get infected.

Mine got sold when I finally got the S & W model 60 3" I always wanted. Nice piece but it went back to them with some chattering marks barely visible near the extraction rod. After 2 months I got it back & smooth as  butt. Blems are common so trust nothing...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

P.S. We write in these forums so if some ass says no bashing products then go elsewhere. Truth is precious commodity anymore.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

I own 2 Taurus revolvers and both have worked flawlessly for a few thousand rounds in the 38 Special and roughly 750 rounds through the 357 Magnum. The very first thing I do when I get a factory new gun home is to take it apart, as far as I dare, and clean it very, very good and lube it lightly. It sounds like your locking bolt (that little thingy in the frame that pops up into the slots on the cylinder) is not functioning or stuck, which is possible with a small machining chip or dirt or even shipping "oil/gunk", stopping it's movement.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

Soarin1 said:


> P.S. We write in these forums so if some ass says no bashing products then go elsewhere. Truth is precious commodity anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I told the moderator who locked down my thread to go f___ himself, that he wasn't man enough to handle the truth, that I DO NOT TOLERATE CENSORSHIP and to consider him and his stupid forum to be permnently banned from my life, have a nice day f___ing himself. I tried logging in two days later and as expected, I was banned. BUT I GOT MY LICKS IN FIRST!


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

mdi said:


> I own 2 Taurus revolvers and both have worked flawlessly for a few thousand rounds in the 38 Special and roughly 750 rounds through the 357 Magnum. The very first thing I do when I get a factory new gun home is to take it apart, as far as I dare, and clean it very, very good and lube it lightly. It sounds like your locking bolt (that little thingy in the frame that pops up into the slots on the cylinder) is not functioning or stuck, which is possible with a small machining chip or dirt or even shipping "oil/gunk", stopping it's movement.


The way it was behaving, it could very well just be gunk mucking up the action. The problem would pop up, I would fiddle with it for a while, it would start working again, but soon as I squeezed off about three rapid dry-fires DA the problem would come back again. That "thingy" is called different things in different places, sometimes "the bolt", sometimes "the cylinder stop", but "thingy" is good enough for here. When it was working and it was coming up to engage the cylinder, I could open the cylinder and move it up and down with my finger and it felt fine, not stuck, not gummy or gritty or anything unusual. I did not open it up and look inside because the grip is pinned in place and removing / loosening that roll pin would indicate that I had been "mucking around" with it. When I checked it out at my FFL I cocked it five time SA and checked the lockup, "fired" it 5 times DA checking the lockup each time with the trigger still pulled, and all looked just fine. And the burn rings around the chamber mouths told me the gun had at least been test-fired. Another guy on the same forum I was on had the same exact problem with his stainless 605 within a week of mine ... he was probably banned as well for reporting it.

I would tell y'all what that other forum was, but am afraid of getting in trouble here if I do.


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

I ragged about Remington shotguns, Remlins, & even simple single shot H & R . All with obvious defects, all from the newest N.Y. factory in Ilion. The H & R had a screw hole drilled in forend that did not line up with bracket under the barrel. 
You wouldn't except that for a minute. They sent a replacement that had same mistake. Raising these issues on 'Shotgun world' & all these Rem lovers took me to task. Really? Truth shall set you free? No, some act today its like your father's heirloom.
Sorry, I don't care where a piece comes from & I tell folks the truth. The site warned I was getting controversial. Ok, have a nice day, 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Rancid said:


> I told the moderator who locked down my thread to go f___ himself, that he wasn't man enough to handle the truth, that I DO NOT TOLERATE CENSORSHIP and to consider him and his stupid forum to be permnently banned from my life, have a nice day f___ing himself. I tried logging in two days later and as expected, I was banned. BUT I GOT MY LICKS IN FIRST!


Everyone here knows how I feel about Taurus. I have said so, many many times. I personally think they are junk. And, it gets so tiring that the pro-Taurus people treat it like a religion. They won't stop.

This came up on another forum a few months ago. They call you a hater if you don't buy into the fact that their gun is just as good as a gun 2x the price or more. If you don't agree, you are a hater, or they claim you have no personal experience with the brand. If you do tell them about a Taurus horror story you suffered from, their 3 or 4 (or however many) that DO work is supposed to negate your horrible experience.

And, if someone posts several examples - that they owned numerous ones and they all sucked.... The Taurus fanboy usually just ignores those posts.

Most people know that Berettas are my favorite. I will admit that there are a few problems, and I've owned something like 35-40 different Beretta models over 25+ years (heck, 28 of them were Beretta 92 variants). If something negative about a Beretta is the truth, I'll post about it... Even if it is negative towards my favorite brand.

If someone talks trash about a Beretta, I don't really care. I will correct a mistake, if they post something that is just not true. But after that, I don't really care if you don't like my favorite brand (or HK, my 2nd fav brand). But, a Taurus fan cannot let that go, it seems...

However - on a side note - I have been the admin of several gun forums. Heck, I run one now. Plus, I am moderator here (I used to be the admin here as well). Forums are privately owned. There really is no such thing as "Censorship" on them. A person doesn't have freedom of speech on a private forum. I used to have to explain this endlessly back when I was a chat host on the MSN network back in the 1990s.

Now, I just went round and round on a tech forum because most of the people there are on the left side of the spectrum. I even posted a thread about it here a week ago (see here: https://www.handgunforum.net/xf/threads/liberals-on-a-tech-forum.164887/ ) - talking about my frustration. It does get annoying when you try to put your point of view, and when anything contrary to theirs gets flagged or removed by the site owner... Well, that alone gets frustrating.

When someone shuts down dissenting ideas... That says a lot about the person running the site.

However, despite what I went thru on that tech forum just last week... I did not curse out the admin/site owner. To start throwing around the "f" word is no better than what they do to shut down other ideas. Plus, I think it shows a lack of maturity to act like that. And, all you end up doing is confirming that they were right to remove your post and get rid of you to begin with.

It's also been my experience that people who blow up like that were not as innocent as they lead everyone to believe... That they just made a post, and got banned for posting an opposing opinion is usually no longer true.... Behavior like that shows that there is more to the story than will be admitted to.

I am saying that as someone who has been an admin on and off for 16 years, and been in a moderator position on and off since the 1990s.

Despite my personal frustration with that tech forum just a week ago - I did not curse anyone out or act up. It is disappointing and frustrating when that happens. But, I'm still a member there. I can still participate there (now, I probably won't go there much anymore). I acted right DESPITE the removal of posts - which were removed solely BECAUSE that are not left leaning.

To do so otherwise just validates their opinion of you....

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

The comment that moderator made to me when he locked down the thread was arrogant, sarcastic, cutting, very personal and totally out of line for any so-called moderator to make. He deserved my "explosion" in spades. All for just saying I didn't intend to ever buy another Taurus, and saying so several times in response to others' comments. It was more than obvious that he intended to ban me unless I towed his line and not say again that I would never buy another Taurus, which I had no intention of doing. I lost all respect for him as a moderator, and as a person, and for that entire forum so long as people like him were allowed to be moderators and only those clicking heels together and shouting "Heil Taurus" are allowed to be on that forum. I could give a rip what his opinion of me is now, I have zero respect for the him. All moderators are not cut from the same cloth. If anybody needs to keep a tight rein on sarcasm, cutting personal remarks and such, it is a moderator. It is admittedly a tough job, but sinking to that level does NOT command respect! My response to him did not literally use the F word ... but it left absolutely no doubt that's pretty much what I meant.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Not surprising to be shut down on any forum which is moderated if the mods believe you are controversial or violate any of their rules of conduct. Is it right? Probably not but when you hold the keys, you can pretty much do what you want. I have had Taurus posts deleted from other forums because they didn’t like that I was complaining about their junk product and absolute lack of customer service. It also just so happened that I think the forum was run by Taurus, or it sure seemed like it was just an advertising site for them and their models. It happens. Don’t loose any sleep over it. Just do what you said, don’t buy anymore and any opportunity you have to warn others, do so.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

RK3369 said:


> Not surprising to be shut down on any forum which is moderated if the mods believe you are controversial or violate any of their rules of conduct. Is it right? Probably not but when you hold the keys, you can pretty much do what you want. I have had Taurus posts deleted from other forums because they didn't like that I was complaining about their junk product and absolute lack of customer service. It also just so happened that I think the forum was run by Taurus, or it sure seemed like it was just an advertising site for them and their models. It happens. Don't loose any sleep over it. Just do what you said, don't buy anymore and any opportunity you have to warn others, do so.


Thank you. I am not losing any sleep over it at all. I wrote up my story in a Word doc, searched out every Youtube video I could find about the Taurus 605, and put it in the video comments. Feel it is only right to warn others. That forum was a Taurus owners' forum. That moderator caused all of those Youtube comments to be posted, and I told him I was going to do so, hope he enjoys his accomplishment. 

On the other hand, I owned a Taurus 38 Special years ago and loved it, zero problems. I currently own a Taurus .41 mag Tracker and love it as well, zero problems. And I may end up loving my 605 ... *IF* they actually *FIX *it ... but I am not holding my breath, their warranty work is notoriously lousy. If they *do fix* it, I will be equally as diligent in "broadcasting" that, as well as that it took them three freaking months to do it (they told me it will be a 12-week turn-around).


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I hope you have the serial number. I bet you do not get the same one back....after about three months delay.its easier for them to just send you a new one than have anyone spend time on trying to fix it. You’ll be ok if you are in a state that doesn’t require registration of the handgun. Some do including the S/N Info.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

RK3369 said:


> I hope you have the serial number. I bet you do not get the same one back....after about three months delay.its easier for them to just send you a new one than have anyone spend time on trying to fix it. You'll be ok if you are in a state that doesn't require registration of the handgun. Some do including the S/N Info.


Yes, I have the serial number. They said they will send the gun directly to me. I thought of the possibility they might just send a new gun, and that I would have to get it registered, and that maybe the only way to know it is a new gun is by the serial number. But it wouldn't really make sense for them to do that unless the problem is a bad frame with pivot pins in the wrong place ... otherwise simply installing a new set of internal parts would correct the problem.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

My experience, and this thread, pretty much bash the Taurus 605. 
OK, so why are there tons of *GREAT* reviews of the 605 out there?
They can't all be lying. Go looking for reviews and you can hardly find one saying anything bad about them, and there are hundreds of such reviews.
So ... even though my particular gun, and their 12-week turn-around time for warranty work pretty much got my panties all in a bunch, I am making myself be very optimistic about the end-result.
I am working on a set of very nice custom wood grips for it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rancid said:


> My experience, and this thread, pretty much bash the Taurus 605.
> OK, so why are there tons of *GREAT* reviews of the 605 out there?
> They can't all be lying. Go looking for reviews and you can hardly find one saying anything bad about them, and there are hundreds of such reviews.
> So ... even though my particular gun, and their 12-week turn-around time for warranty work pretty much got my panties all in a bunch, I am making myself be very optimistic about the end-result.
> I am working on a set of very nice custom wood grips for it.


The problem with reviews is that you never know who's doing the reviews either good or bad? That's true for any product.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

desertman said:


> The problem with reviews is that you never know who's doing the reviews either good or bad? That's true for any product.


So, what does that say? That we should ignore all reviews for al guns regardless of maker?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rancid said:


> So, what does that say? That we should ignore all reviews for al guns regardless of maker?


It says just what it says it says. Myself, I don't trust reviews as I don't know who's doing the reviewing?

Obviously all of those "*GREAT* reviews" were of little help to you? You probably would have been better off ignoring them.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

desertman said:


> It says just what it says it says. Myself, I don't trust reviews as I don't know who's doing the reviewing?
> 
> Obviously all of those "*GREAT* reviews" were of little help to you? You probably would have been better off ignoring them.


Well, to me, it says nothing at all. Every manufacturer has a lemon now and then, even S&W and Ruger. So, if I ignored all of those reviews and only listened to skeptics, I would have bought a sling shot.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

desertman said:


> It says just what it says it says. Myself, I don't trust reviews as I don't know who's doing the reviewing?
> 
> Obviously all of those "*GREAT* reviews" were of little help to you? You probably would have been better off ignoring them.


Ignore the "internet experts" you see on forums. I have seen many good reviews on line but they weren't those from the guys that start off with "hey what's happen' guys" and the held a shaky camera in their hand, punctuated every sentence with a sniffle, cough or some "uhhh"s, and long pauses. It's easy to spot the legitimate reviews,

I believe many of the Taurus bashing is just parroting bad reviews from years ago when Taurus was getting started and quality control was hit and miss. I have 2 Taurus revolvers I bought in '85 and '89 and both have a good deep blue finish, no rough edges, and have worked flawlessly for a few thousand handloads...


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

Can you hit a parrot with a sling shot? 
I am so confused ... I saw a few videos that said to use steel ball bearings ... and then some that said no, use marbles, ... and then some that said only small rocks would work. Steel ball bearings seemed to have the best accuracy but rocks seemed to have the best stopping power. And there was one internet video expert who shot himself with his sling shot and condemned every video out there.

I will wait out my 12 weeks and probably get back a gun every bit as nice as a S&W but at 1/3 the cost ... worth a 12-week wait to me.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rancid said:


> Well, to me, it says nothing at all. Every manufacturer has a lemon now and then, even S&W and Ruger. So, if I ignored all of those reviews and only listened to skeptics, *I would have bought a sling shot*.


Maybe you should have? Then you wouldn't have to come to a gun forum and complain about what a crappy product you bought.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

desertman said:


> Maybe you should have? Then you wouldn't have to come to a gun forum and complain about what a crappy product you bought.


Oh, the crap just keeps getting deeper. I'm on my way to Home Depot to buy a shovel.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rancid said:


> Oh, the crap just keeps getting deeper. I'm on my way to Home Depot to buy a shovel.


You should probably try Harbor Freight then you can complain when the shovel breaks in your hand.

I guess the whole point is that you get what you pay for regardless of whether it gets "*Great* reviews" or not?


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

I am SO going to enjoy posting here how wonderful my new 605 is when I get it back! It will not only be a testament to the inherent high quality of Taurus handguns but also of their commitment to honor their warranty!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> You should probably try Harbor Freight then you can complain when the shovel breaks in your hand.
> 
> I guess the whole point is that you get what you pay for regardless of whether it gets "*Great* reviews" or not?


Harbor freight ? Lmao,,
You guys have me laughing out loud over here,


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Rancid said:


> I am SO going to enjoy posting here how wonderful my new 605 is when I get it back! It will not only be a testament to the inherent high quality of Taurus handguns but also of their commitment to honor their warranty!


You said you were banned , because of bashing TAURUS, LOL.
You are killing me,, lmao


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> I guess the whole point is that you get what you pay for regardless of whether it gets "*Great* reviews" or not?


Bingo! Give the man a prize!


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

pic said:


> You said you were banned , because of bashing TAURUS, LOL.
> You are killing me,, lmao


Sorry you can't understand. 
I was banned on that other forum for simply telling the truth. THEY called it bashing. 
And I will tell the truth here as well ... the bad as well as the *good*.

Shipwreck, If this forum is like that other one and can't stand the truth, please remove me because I will want no part of it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rancid said:


> I am SO going to enjoy posting here how wonderful my new 605 is when I get it back! It will not only be a testament to the inherent high quality of Taurus handguns but also of their commitment to honor their warranty!


I have a funny feeling that you're gonna' post how great it is whether it is or not? Why do I think that? Maybe out of spite and because you've already started before you've even received it? Do you actually think that anyone will believe you?

Listen, it was you who posted about having to send your Taurus back to the factory for repairs and wait for God only knows how long to get it back. You then post on a handgun forum of how dangerous and inexcusable it is, claim that: " I am inclined to never buy another Taurus", and then go on to defend your purchase boasting of it's "inherent high quality."  What kind of feedback would you expect? You contradict yourself each time you post.

Your exact words:
"Sent it in for warranty repair and it will take three months to even get any word of progress or know results.* One bad gun out of four Is a 25% failure rate!* I know every manufacturer has its lemons ... but one in four? Also, letting a gun go out as dangerous as this one is totally *INEXCUSABLE! I am inclined to never buy another Taurus."*


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Rancid said:


> Sorry you can't understand. I guess some people are just a bit thick.
> I was banned on that other forum for simply telling the truth. THEY called it bashing.
> And I will tell the truth here as well ... bad as well as *good*.
> Shipwreck, If this forum is like that other one and can't stand the truth, please remove me because I want no part of it.





> One bad gun out of four Is a 25% failure rate! I know every manufacturer has its lemons ... but one in four? Also, letting a gun go out as dangerous as this one is totally INEXCUSABLE! I am inclined to never buy another Taurus. What do you think?


Some may take your message the wrong way, it sounded like kinda of a negative toward Taurus , apologize for the misunderstanding.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey look it that, two people referred to your exact words at the very same time. 
lol


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rancid said:


> Sorry you can't understand.
> I was banned on that other forum for simply telling the truth. THEY called it bashing.
> And I will tell the truth here as well ... the bad as well as the *good*.
> 
> Shipwreck, If this forum is like that other one and can't stand the truth, please remove me because I will want no part of it.


Actually some of us do believe you about your problems with Taurus. As long as I've owned guns, Taurus products have always had the most complaints. Parts breaking, poor customer service, you name it. More so than just about any other manufacturer. You've only reinforced that. Myself, I just can't figure you out?


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

pic said:


> Some may take your message the wrong way, it sounded like kinda of a negative toward Taurus , apologize for the misunderstanding.


Thank you for that, PIC. I WAS pretty negative towards Taurus with my 605 as well as the difficulty in getting any real customer support. But, upon stepping back, taking a deep breath so to speak, taking my other three flawless Taurus guns into consideration, as well as knowing Taurus has a new CEO fully aware of their current problems and trying to sort them out, I feel they deserve a chance to redeem themselves with their warranty work on my gun, and that I should withhold judgement until the verdict is in regarding that.

I am not one of those people who says something, realizes it was maybe wrong, but digs his heels in refusing to change what he said simply because he said it and is too stubborn to admit he might have been wrong. You are apparently like me, and I commend you for that.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Rancid said:


> Thank you for that, PIC. I WAS pretty negative towards Taurus with my 605 as well as the difficulty in getting any real customer support. But, upon stepping back, taking a deep breath so to speak, taking my other three flawless Taurus guns into consideration, as well as knowing Taurus has a new CEO fully aware of their current problems and trying to sort them out, I feel they deserve a chance to redeem themselves with their warranty work on my gun, and that I should withhold judgement until the verdict is in regarding that.
> 
> I am not one of those people who says something, realizes it was maybe wrong, but digs his heels in refusing to change what he said simply because he said it and is too stubborn to admit he might have been wrong. You are apparently like me, and I commend you for that.


A question you don't have to answer, Is SOARIN your mobile identity?
The two identities sounded like the same person.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

pic said:


> A question you don't have to answer, Is SOARIN your mobile identity?
> The two identities sounded like the same person.


I have no idea who SOARIN might be ... but not me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Rancid said:


> as well as knowing Taurus has a new CEO fully aware of their current problems and trying to sort them out,


Honestly - that is a joke. For over a decade now, Taurus has had other NEW CEO's who said the same thing. Man, you know how many times I have read that same sentence with past CEOs. Sorry, but why believe this guy, and not the one before him, and the guy before him. They have ALL said exactly the same thing. I remember reading the same thing in gun magazines when the other guys took over.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> Honestly - that is a joke. For over a decade now, Taurus has had other NEW CEO's who said the same thing. Man, you know how many times I have read that same sentence with past CEOs. Sorry, but why believe this guy, and not the one before him, and the guy before him. They have ALL said exactly the same thing. I remember reading the same thing in gun magazines when the other guys took over.


Oh, great ... a moderator with an open dislike for Taurus. So this new guy is to be indicted, tried, judged and sentenced because of what his predecessors did (or failed to do)? I believe in giving people (and companies) a chance to redeem themselves. Whether or not I believe him rests largely on what they do regarding my warranty work.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Harbor freight ? Lmao,,
> You guys have me laughing out loud over here,


Speaking of Harbor Freight:

*Replacement Harbor Freight jack stand reportedly fails on first use*
Jonathon Ramsey
AutoblogJune 14, 2020, 11:00 AM MST

It's my opinion that Taurus products are the Harbor Freight of firearms. You don't see them in the hands of those that use them for a living and for good reason.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Rancid said:


> Oh, great ... a moderator with an open dislike for Taurus. So this new guy is to be indicted, tried, judged and sentenced because of what his predecessors did (or failed to do)? I believe in giving people (and companies) a chance to redeem themselves. Whether or not I believe him rests largely on what they do regarding my warranty work.


Yes, I have openly commented on Taurus and my dislike for them. Just look around the forum and you will see that. .

I made a post earlier in this very thread about Taurus fanatics denying reality. This seems to fall into it. I point out that the CEO's words ring hollow after 2 past CEO's of Taurus have said the EXACT same thing... Made the EXACT same promise... But magically, the 3rd time is the charm, despite decades of problems.

Your previous posts have been all over the map. Others have quoted you above to show that: First you are not happy because your gun doesn't work... But then, Taurus is the best product since sliced bread.

Then, you fall back to the CEO fixing things because he said so. I am pointing out to you that the last 2 CEOs of Taurus have said the EXACT same thing. So, if you are waiting for some future date where Taurus quality is better or equal to other guns, you will be waiting forever....

I have seen others say the exact same thing you have on other gun forums (as you did) when those other CEOs said the exact same thing years ago....

I don't like Taurus. Yes, I have owned one.

No, I think they are NOT a quality product. No, I would not risk my life on a Taurus - my life is worth more than a Taurus to protect myself. No, there isn't a police agency in the USA that issues a Taurus for their service weapon. Yes, Taurus has had guns drop and shoot people. Yes, Taurus has had law suits over this.

Yes, I think that there are other guns made by better companies that are about the same price. Yes, I think you will blindly still follow Taurus no matter what, and demonize anyone who disagrees. Yes, I have seen other Taurus fans do the same thing.

As I stated above - Beretta is my favorite brand. I can list 5 things off the bat about their products I don't like. So what... I still like their guns the best. If you say something bad about Beretta - I don't care. I would not sit and argue with you like you are doing. As I said earlier in the thread, my identity is not tied to the gun company like it is for Taurus owners. I don't make it my religion to argue with each and everyone who does not hold my opinion for Beretta. I don't have to compensate emotionally for a cheap gun, and fool myself that it is just as good in quality as something $200 more.

You get what you pay for - some wise person earlier in this thread pointed that out...

And yes... As I explained above - about possible reasons that you could have been banned from the other forum.... I see that when you talk about a forum like this, that is more than likely why the other forum banned you. You admitted to telling a bunch of "F" words to the staff at the other forum, and brag about being banned. And, you reported on your own that you: "got your licks in" at the other forum before they banned you.

You are obviously VERY immature, and your continued behavior shows it. So, I take it the rest of the forum is supposed to absorb your vast knowledge of quality firearms when you admit to being belligerent at a previous forum to anyone who disagrees with your world view of Taurus quality?

You see, I do not browbeat any and everyone who doesn't like Beretta or HK products, or any other gun that I happen to like. It doesn't matter to me what someone else thinks about my favorite guns. If you truly were secure with your Taurus guns, you wouldn't curse out staff on another forum, and argue with everyone here who says they don't share your opinion.

I predict that no matter what anyone else, or I, say - you will continue with a follow up post that insults anyone else who does not believe what you believe....


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

FWIW; I pay very little (no) attention to any anonymous screen name on any forum on gun "reviews" (biased opinions) or reloading data. Posts on gun quality are much worse than Ford vs Chevy as many get emotional about "betting their life" on a particular firearm. I do my own research, as much as possible and compare opinions (very least important) and make my own decision. As far as "trusting my life" to a Taurus, during one of the LA riots I had to drive through a bit of the combat zone. On the seat beside me, about 80% of the time was my Taurus 689 (the other 20% was my Ruger P90). At that time I had about 1,000 rounds through it, some heavy handloads and it never failed in any way. I felt as safe with that firearm as any I have ever fired or carried....


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, I have openly commented on Taurus and my dislike for them. Just look around the forum and you will see that. .
> 
> I made a post earlier in this very thread about Taurus fanatics denying reality. This seems to fall into it. I point out that the CEO's words ring hollow after 2 past CEO's of Taurus have said the EXACT same thing... Made the EXACT same promise... But magically, the 3rd time is the charm, despite decades of problems.
> 
> ...


I have not insulted anybody in any way, shape or form, unless people on here regard merely disagreeing with them as being insulting, and I have no use for such people, forums like this are supposed to be about opinions, and if some want to bully others for merely disagreeing with them, they will be ignored by me, and that includes you, moderator or not. Go ahead and prove you are that kind of bully and exercise your moderator bully pulpit and ban me if you want, so be it.

I cleared up the "F" word thing, explaining that I didn't actually use the "F" word on that other forum, that my reference to that was just a way of relating the MEANING of what I actually told him. I wasn't banned because of that, that moderator had directly told me to not post anything negative about Taurus on his forum, and I told him where he could put that WITHOUT USING ANY OBSCENE LANGUAGE but that could be INTERPRETED as such. But people like you apparently are have selective reading and cherry-pick everything to fit yiour own narrative.

Speaking of insults, your reference to being immature is one, very unbecoming someone who is supposed to be a moderator. You may not browbeat others who don't like your favorite guns, but you most certainly do browbeat those who want to give makers that you hate a fair shake, as you are doing here.

As I have said, several times, I don't hate Taurus and I don't love them. My past dealings with Taurus and their products have been exemplary. This latest purchase was a big disappointment and I came down pretty hard on them ... with cheers from several and apparently you. After cooling off for a week or so, I decided to give them a chance to redeem themselves with their warranty work on my gun, and now I am suddenly under fire.

As a moderator, do as you will, but do not try to intimidate me. If Taurus sends back my gun in great working order, or replaces it with a new gun in great working order, you can be assured that I will post it here.

.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

mdi said:


> FWIW; I pay very little (no) attention to any anonymous screen name on any forum on gun "reviews" (biased opinions) or reloading data. Posts on gun quality are much worse than Ford vs Chevy as many get emotional about "betting their life" on a particular firearm. I do my own research, as much as possible and compare opinions (very least important) and make my own decision. As far as "trusting my life" to a Taurus, during one of the LA riots I had to drive through a bit of the combat zone. On the seat beside me, about 80% of the time was my Taurus 689 (the other 20% was my Ruger P90). At that time I had about 1,000 rounds through it, some heavy handloads and it never failed in any way. I felt as safe with that firearm as any I have ever fired or carried....


If I owned a Taurus I would use it with confidence if it was a reliable handgun.
If someone placed three handguns on a table, and told me to pick whichever one you want. 
Out of the three guns,,,One was a colt 357, Two was a 357 Smith n Wesson.
The third was a Taurus 357.
Would you choose the Taurus??


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

pic said:


> If I owned a Taurus I would use it with confidence if it was a reliable handgun.
> If someone placed three handguns on a table, and told me to pick whichever one you want.
> Out of the three guns,,,One was a colt 357, Two was a 357 Smith n Wesson.
> The third was a Taurus 357.
> Would you choose the Taurus??


I would totally ignore the brand and choose whichever one felt best, was my preferred size, had the nicest trigger, etc. etc. etc. But if I had to pay the asking price for my choice, it would almost certainly be the Taurus.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

I can't answer mainly because the Taurus expressed earlier are not side by side comparisons. My Taurus revolvers are quality trustworthy handguns, just like my Rugers, S&Ws, and Dan Wesson revolvers. The fit and finish may not be comparable to a fine S&W blue job (but are the new ones as good as the ones produced 30 years ago?) but they are not as bad as a lot of new guns I've seen. My Taurus revolvers are not ugly and look pretty good (fit and finish), function smoothly, fit my hand and every time the trigger is pulled, they go bang...


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

mdi said:


> I can't answer mainly because the Taurus expressed earlier are not side by side comparisons. My Taurus revolvers are quality trustworthy handguns, just like my Rugers, S&Ws, and Dan Wesson revolvers. The fit and finish may not be comparable to a fine S&W blue job (but are the new ones as good as the ones produced 30 years ago?) but they are not as bad as a lot of new guns I've seen. My Taurus revolvers are not ugly and look pretty good (fit and finish), function smoothly, fit my hand and every time the trigger is pulled, they go bang...


Nice to see a mention of Dan Wesson. I owned a Dan Wesson 357 back in the 80's and it was hands-down the most accurate handgun I have ever owned ... better than S&W, and Ruger. It was big, "blocky" and heavy, but boy could that bugger ever shoot! I have never owned a Colt because I just can't afford the price of a space shuttle.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I own two Taurus revolvers. One is a .22LR with a 6" bbl., and the other a .38 with a 3" heavy barrel. Both are SS. 

Taurus has a reputation of being sub-par for a reason. It's been that way for a long while. I listen to what others have to say and they all tend to resonate the same. 

I've had the above two Taurus's for quite some time. I bought both when I had an FFL. Both are still NIB. Not sure why I bought them at the time. I'm just not a fan of Taurus. Must have been some special circumstances at the time.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> Taurus has a reputation of being sub-par for a reason. It's been that way for a long while. I listen to what others have to say and they all tend to resonate the same.


What does it cost for a couple boxes of 22LR and a couple boxes of 38 Special? Not much. Apparently too much for you to simply find out for yourself instead of swallowing every negative published hook line and sinker? I do my *own* thinking ... and my *own* gun trials. And no, all the Taurus reviews do NOT resonate negatively ("the same"), it seems there are hundreds of positive reviews for every negative one. .Do they have an occasional turd go out for sale? Of course they do, just like S&W, Ruger and every other make.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Rancid said:


> What does it cost for a couple boxes of 22LR and a couple boxes of 38 Special? Not much. Apparently too much for you to simply find out for yourself instead of swallowing every negative published hook line and sinker? I do my *own* thinking ... and my *own* gun trials. And no, all the Taurus reviews do NOT resonate negatively ("the same"), it seems there are hundreds of positive reviews for every negative one. .Do they have an occasional turd go out for sale? Of course they do, just like S&W, Ruger and every other make.


I've shot plenty of Taurus handguns in the past. Some were okay. Still not impressed by them enough to go out and purchase one like the one I shot.

Call me a gun snob if you want, but there's only certain brands I will carry. I have a couple of Ruger MKII's and some Ruger 10/22's, as well as a Mini-14. Nice and fun firearms to shoot. But, I still wouldn't carry a full-sized Ruger on my duty-belt.

Colt, Beretta, Sig, and HK come to mind. Not a fan of S&W autos. Love their revolves though.

And, I do my own thinking. Part of that is paying attention to what others have to say and what they've experienced. It's all food for thought.

Spent 30 yrs. in LE. No way I'd ever carry a Taurus.....on or off-duty.

BTW......even though you will find that some don't like or prefer Taurus, don't take it as anything personal. It's not any kind of a slam against you.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> I've shot plenty of Taurus handguns in the past. Some were okay. Still not impressed by them enough to go out and purchase one like the one I shot.
> 
> Call me a gun snob if you want, but there's only certain brands I will carry. I have a couple of Ruger MKII's and some Ruger 10/22's, as well as a Mini-14. Nice and fun firearms to shoot. But, I still wouldn't carry a full-sized Ruger on my duty-belt.
> 
> ...


I have a Ruger MKIII that is one of the most accurate handguns I have ever shot. I have two original old-model Ruger Vaquero 44 mags that are useless except as paper weights. It is almost impossible to keep 6 shots on a full-size silhouette at 7 yards with either gun ... or both combined for that matter, they are both horribly inaccurate. They are no more accurate shooting 44 Special than they are with magnum loads. 'nuff said.

If you are not impressed with Taurus to go purchase one, how is it you have two NIB Taurus revolvers that you are too opinionated to even give a chance?

LE holds no special distinction for me at all. I once saw a whole city police force, none of which could hit a 1lb coffee can @ 10 yards with their duty weapons ... some of them even missed with their pump shotguns. They were just a bunch of Bullet Bob's, lucky to not shoot themselves.

If a gun goes bang every time, has done so for around a thousand rounds without a single hiccup and is reasonably accurate, I will carry it regardles of whether it says S&W, Edsel or John Deere on the barrel. Call *me* a snob if you like, but I think a person has to belong to the more-money-than-brains club to own a Colt.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Curious as to how you saw a whole city police force and they weren't able to hit a 1 lb. coffee can @ 10 yards. 

I've been on a firing line so many times I can't count. Not once, did I shoot with a whole city police force. And, we never had citizen spectators on the property.

You call me opinionated! You're the one with the attitude. 

In regards to the two Taurus revolvers I do own, I suppose at one time, I found them to be interesting and worth what I paid for them.......at that time. I do at times, buy firearms as investments. It's a very cold day in Hell if I lose money if I should decide to sell a firearm.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> Curious as to how you saw a whole city police force and they weren't able to hit a 1 lb. coffee can @ 10 yards.


Believe me, you don't want to know. Let's just say that police force needed a little lesson and we gave it to them in the form of a little friendly competition. And like Forest Gump, that's all I have to say about that ... to keep this thread from getting TOTALLY derailed and probably locked down.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well........if it makes ya feel any better, I can hit a 1 lb. coffee can @ 10 yards.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> Well........if it makes ya feel any better, I can hit a 1 lb. coffee can @ 10 yards.


Good for you! Now drill the middle of the "O" in "Folgers".


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd do it twice.........just for good measure.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> I'd do it twice.........just for good measure.


Must be using my Ruger MKIII and red dot. It can empty magazine after magazine in that little "O".


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Rancid said:


> Must be using my Ruger MKIII and red dot. It can empty magazine after magazine in that little "O".


Try doing it w/o your red dot.....................


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, I bought a S&W revolver back in '79 and I couldn't hit the side of a barn at 10 feet with it, So, all S&W revolvers are junk and I'll never buy another. Even though I was blind in one eye and couldn't see much out of the other and never fired a revolver prior to the used .357 Magnum, all S&W revolvers are inaccurate and plain old junk...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Rancid said:


> I cleared up the "F" word thing, explaining that I didn't actually use the "F" word on that other forum
> 
> .


You said it yourself... You said:



Rancid said:


> I told the moderator who locked down my thread to go f___ himself, that he wasn't man enough to handle the truth, that I DO NOT TOLERATE CENSORSHIP and to consider him and his stupid forum to be permnently banned from my life, have a nice day f___ing himself. I tried logging in two days later and as expected, I was banned. BUT I GOT MY LICKS IN FIRST!


However you tried to clairify it later, that shows super immaturity, and a super poor attitude. That was YOUR own words. That shows that you like to argue, and if you don't get your way, then you get nasty.

All I said this entire thread is that Taurus is not known for having good quality. According to you. the third CEO in a row has now apparently made the SAME promises to clean the place up and make a good product. That is what you keep saying. When I point out that the previous 2 CEOs have said the same thing, you don't like that. This has been going on since the 1990s....

I have also consistently said that I don't take it personally when someone says something negative about a brand I like. I really don't care. You apparently don't live by the same concept... Taurus fans don't understand that concept, apparently. Because this plays out time after time on countless gun forums the same. I usually just skip the entire thread. But, your comments on your past behavior on another forum brought me into this thread. Now, I do regret ever posting on this thread....

But what I DO care about... After being on gun forums for close to 2 decades, is the reoccurring replay of newbies who get sucked into buying a Taurus because of the price, and then are super sad when their gun doesn't work. And, they get to deal with the super poor quality of Taurus customer service, piled up on top of a low priced, questionable quality firearm.

If someone wants to KNOWINGLY buy a Taurus... Knowing what they might be in for.., then more power to them. But, it's a shame when a newbie gets sucked in.

THAT is why I occasionally venture into these threads...

Heck, only Academy Sports (a large chain) carries Taurus guns in my area. No other freestanding firearms store will even carry their product. Years of experience has shown them that it's just not worth it.



Rancid said:


> As a moderator, do as you will, but do not try to intimidate me. If Taurus sends back my gun in great working order, or replaces it with a new gun in great working order, you can be assured that I will post it here.


No one is intimidating you.

However, above you posted:



Rancid said:


> The comment that moderator made to me when he locked down the thread was arrogant, sarcastic, cutting, very personal and totally out of line for any so-called moderator to make. He deserved my "explosion" in spades. All for just saying I didn't intend to ever buy another Taurus, and saying so several times in response to others' comments. It was more than obvious that he intended to ban me unless I towed his line and not say again that I would never buy another Taurus, which I had no intention of doing. I lost all respect for him as a moderator, and as a person, and for that entire forum so long as people like him were allowed to be moderators and only those clicking heels together and shouting "Heil Taurus" are allowed to be on that forum. I could give a rip what his opinion of me is now, I have zero respect for the him. All moderators are not cut from the same cloth. If anybody needs to keep a tight rein on sarcasm, cutting personal remarks and such, it is a moderator. It is admittedly a tough job, but sinking to that level does NOT command respect! My response to him did not literally use the F word ... but it left absolutely no doubt that's pretty much what I meant.


Which shows that you don't know how to behave.... If you do not like a comment, you get aggressive...

As stated above, I regret ever jumping into the waters on this thread, only because I don't care to have issues on this forum. But, I think this thread has run its course...


----------

